# TinY Bird ID Help, Please



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I recently found a very small bird dead by my office.

It looked like a very thin, delicate version of a female Goldfinch with a thin 1/8 inch across and 2 inch long streak of red feathers along the length of the feathers on teh top of its head.

I didn't take a picture because I didn't want to be the weird guy taking a picture of a dead bird. :lol:


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

House Finch?

Check out all the weird dead bird pictures on the upland and waterfowl forum.


----------



## Nature (Dec 12, 2006)

ruby crowned kinglet?


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Nature said:


> ruby crowned kinglet?


That's it. This picture I found on Yahoo shows it exactly.

Thanks for the help. It was in downtown Muskegon. Wonder if it got tired out with the nasty, nasty wind last week.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

That looks just like the birds that landed on our boat while we were trolling on the big lake one spring. It was foggy and damp. About ten of them landed on the boat and proceeded to investigate the entire boat. they were quite tame and we captured one with ease. We let them fly away and I have never seen them again. We were out of Grand Haven.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

fathom this said:


> That looks just like the birds that landed on our boat while we were trolling on the big lake one spring. It was foggy and damp. About ten of them landed on the boat and proceeded to investigate the entire boat. they were quite tame and we captured one with ease. We let them fly away and I have never seen them again. We were out of Grand Haven.


I was steelhead fishing the mouth of the Platte in the Spring about 10 years ago and had a small, red crested bird flying all over the bush behind me. Very tame as well.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Big Frank 25 said:


> House Finch?
> 
> Check out all the weird dead bird pictures on the upland and waterfowl forum.


But those are trophy shots. Someone might call the police if a guy in a suit is taking pictures of a dead bird on the street. :lol:


----------

